# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] I need the VB6 equivalent to %HomePath%

## Gymbo

The title kinda says it all.

----------


## OptionBase1

Environ("HomePath")?

----------


## Gymbo

Thanks, that get me half way there. And Environ("homedrive") is the same as %homedrive%.

So thanks again.

----------

